# Input on Brands of Stock Replacement Cat-back Pipe and Muffler



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

I need to replace stock replacement muffler and cat back pipe on my '87 and looking for any input on quality and installation. From what I found so far the Bosal is a single welded piece with a mandrel bent pipe (smooth bends, no crimps). Looks like I need to drop the sway bar to install with this single piece setup. The Walker is a two piece set-up, but no pics to see if this is a mandrel bent pipe.


----------

